# Những điều cần biết về chương trình Fastrackids



## Julyna (26/6/20)

Cũng giống như những bậc phụ huynh khác, mình luôn muốn mang đến cho con những gì tốt đẹp nhất. Và cho con theo học chương trình Fastrackids có lẽ là một trong những quyết định đúng đắn nhất của mình.
Fastrackids là gì?





Fastrackids Fundamentals là chương trình giáo dục làm giàu kiến thức, phát triển tư duy và não bộ, rèn luyện kỹ năng dành cho trẻ em từ 3,5 tuổi - 10 tuổi. Đây là chương trình giáo dục chất lượng cao, có bản quyền từ Hoa Kỳ và hiện đang được áp dụng tại hơn 45 quốc gia trên khắp thế giới. Tại Việt Nam, Fastrackids đã có mặt ở hầu hết các tỉnh và thành phố lớn như Hồ Chí Minh, Hà Nội, Đồng Nai, Vũng Tàu, Đà Lạt,…
Theo nghiên cứu của các chuyên gia Hoa Kỳ, trẻ em tham gia chương trình học Fastrackids có khả năng phát triển nhanh hơn từ 100% đến 150% so với các bạn đồng trang lứa và thành tích học tập cũng được cải thiện cao hơn 1 đến 2 bậc.
Chương trình học Fastrackids chú trọng phương pháp làm giàu kiến thức hiện đại. Tức là, trẻ được biết rõ về điều mình đang học, tránh việc học thuộc lòng một cách vô nghĩa. Trẻ được khuyến khích, thúc đẩy đặt câu hỏi “Tại sao?”, “Như thế nào?”, để khơi gợi sự tò mò, khả năng suy đoán và lập luận. Từ đó, thầy cô hoặc cha mẹ có thể định hướng kết quả cần đạt được của trẻ sau từng buổi học.
Bên cạnh đó, với cách tiếp cận đa giác quan kết hợp phương pháp giáo dục Zig-Zagging, Fastrackids còn tạo ra sự hứng thú tìm tòi trong trẻ, khơi gợi và nuôi dưỡng niềm đam mê học tập suốt đời.
Chương trình bao gồm 12 môn học thú vị
Fastrackids Fundamentals hướng đến sự phát triển toàn diện, trang bị nền tảng kiến thức cần thiết, giúp trẻ có thể dễ dàng thích nghi với xã hội, trở thành những con người bản lĩnh và thành công, nổi bật trong trường học và tự tin trong cuộc sống. Với chương trình Fastrackids, trẻ sẽ được tiếp cận với 12 môn học thực tiễn như: sinh vật học, công nghệ, mục tiêu & bài học cuộc sống, toán học, khoa học tự nhiên, giao tiếp, sáng tạo, khoa học trái đất, thiên văn học, văn học sáng tác, diễn thuyết, kịch nghệ và nghệ thuật, kinh tế học. Đây đều là những môn học mang tính phổ quát và chứa đựng các kiến thức thực tiễn, giúp trẻ phát triển toàn diện.
Những lợi ích mà Fastrackids mang đến cho trẻ




Tất cả môn học đều được sắp xếp hài hòa, hợp lý trong một chương trình duy nhất, để trẻ có thể vừa học, vừa khám phá, vừa dễ dàng ứng dụng ngay vào thực tiễn cuộc sống với những tình huống cụ thể. Khi học Fastrackids, trẻ sẽ được chú trọng phát triển tối ưu các lợi ích sau:

Sáng tạo – cho phép trẻ vận dụng trí tưởng tượng của mình để thể hiện bản thân, phát triển tư duy hình tượng, giải quyết các vấn đề phức tạp...
Tư duy phê phán – Khuyến khích trẻ phân tích, lập luận để phản biện, tìm ra câu trả lời chính xác cho các vấn đề khác nhau. Yếu tố này còn cho trẻ những đúc kết riêng để xây dựng nên những khái niệm và ý tưởng.
Giao tiếp – Hỗ trợ trẻ sắp xếp ý tưởng của mình thành những biểu hiện, lời nói rõ ràng cụ thể.
Hợp tác – Đưa trẻ lại gần bạn bè, thầy cô trong những nhóm nhỏ nhằm thực hiện có hiệu quả các dự án, đề bài cho trước.
Tự tin – Tạo nên một môi trường an toàn cho cả sự thành công và thất bại trong chính bé.
Một chương trình học tốt phải đi cùng với môi trường giáo dục tốt. Sao Khuê Education chính là sự lựa chọn đáng tin cậy của gia đình mình. Với cơ sở vật chất được trang bị đầy đủ, sạch sẽ, các lớp học tại đây đều có học cụ, đạo cụ để giúp thầy cô minh họa sinh động hơn trong quá trình dạy. Một số lớp còn được lắp đặt các thiết bị công nghệ như tivi thông minh, máy tính,… để trẻ tương tác và hào hứng hơn khi học. Ngoài ra, khi học Fastrackids tại Sao Khuê, trẻ còn được tham gia ngoại khóa bổ ích, tổ chức sinh nhật và tham gia tốt nghiệp khi kết thúc khóa học.



Đội ngũ giáo viên tại trung tâm rất nhiệt tình và có kỹ năng giảng dạy tốt, luôn được huấn luyện để bồi dưỡng chuyên môn. Cuối mỗi khóa học, Sao Khuê Education sẽ có những buổi trao đổi định kỳ với phụ huynh về quá trình học tập và sự tiến bộ của trẻ. Từ đó, lập ra những mục tiêu cụ thể tiếp theo giúp trẻ phát triển các kỹ năng một cách hiệu quả nhất.
Nếu ba mẹ cần thêm thông tin về chương trình học Fastrackids tại Sao Khuê thì hãy liên hệ:
FASTRACKIDS BIÊN HOÀ

Địa chỉ: 63/1/4 – Hẻm 63, khu phố 1, đường Võ Thị Sáu, Phường Quyết Thắng, thành phố Biên Hòa, tỉnh Đồng Nai.
Hotline: 0968 680 206/ 0251 3680 208 
Website: www.saokhueedu.com
Facebook: Fastrackids Biên Hoà- Phát triển tư duy & kỹ năng sống
E-mail: fastrackids-bh@saokhueedu.com


----------



## Truc Nguyen (12/8/20)

Việc sử dụng màu sắc và các hình khối trong lúc học vẽ là cách giúp tăng cường bộ nhớ và thúc đẩy khả năng quan sát, nuôi dưỡng trí tưởng tượng của bé. Bé sẽ dần hoàn thiện khả năng tư duy hình ảnh, khả năng di chuyển và khả năng sáng tạo qua quá trình học vẽ.  Tham khảo thêm tại Kids Art & Music Saigon nhé!
Ba mẹ đã biết gì về những lớp dạy vẽ ở quận Hoàng Mai Hà Nội chưa? - Kids Art&Music Saigon


----------

